# Taschenrechner



## javatoni (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich bin im ersten Semester (Informatik)

wir haben als erste Hausaufgabe einen Taschenrechner zu Programmieren bekommen.

Habe das ding auch schon so gut wie fertig mit eclipse erstellt.

Die Dozenten wollen aber noch dass ich den Taschenrechner mit "Programm Argumenten" ausgeführt werden kann.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben wie bzw. mit welchem Befehl ich das noch in den Quelltext einfügen kann.

Vielen DANK im voraus 



```
import java.text.DecimalFormat;
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Rechner {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		
		Scanner sc = new Scanner (System.in);
		double a, b;
		
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie den ersten Operanten oder die n-te Wurzel ein: ");
		a = sc.nextDouble();
		
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie den Zweiten Operanten ein: ");
		b = sc.nextDouble();
		
		String userInput;
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie den Operator ein: +, -, *, /, pow, % oder root ");
		userInput = sc.next();
		
		if(userInput.equals("+")){
			System.out.println(a + b);
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("-")){
			System.out.println(a - b);
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("*")){
			System.out.println(a * b);
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("/")){
			System.out.println(a / b);
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("pow")){
			System.out.println(Math.pow(a, b));
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("%")){
			System.out.println(a%b);
		}
		else if(userInput.equals("root")){
			System.out.println(Math.pow(b,(double)1/a));
				
		}
		
		
		else if(userInput.equals("div")){
			DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat ("#");
		System.out.println(df.format( Math.floor(a/b)));
		
		
		}
	}


}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Apr 2012)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 3.11 Der Einstiegspunkt für das Laufzeitsystem: main():rtfm:


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Apr 2012)

Du kannst einem Java Programm beim Start Parameter mitgeben z.b:


```
>java Rechner 3 + 5
```

Auf diese Parameter kannst du in der main-Methode zugreifen. Diese befinden sich an dem 
	
	
	
	





```
String[] args
```
 Array. In dem Beispielfall von oben also


```
args[0] // 3
args[1] // +
args[2] // 5
```


Du musst also überprüfen ob dem Programm was mitgegeben wurde und diese Parameter anstatt den Benutzereingaben verwenden.


----------



## timbeau (18. Apr 2012)

Unter Eclipse in der "Run Configuration" zu finden


----------



## Dertill (18. Apr 2012)

Falls du Netbeans benutzt, hier die Erklärung:

Netbeans IDE Blog by Tushar Joshi, Nagpur: Using Command Line Arguments in NetBeans IDE


----------



## timbeau (18. Apr 2012)

javatoni hat gesagt.:


> Habe das ding auch schon so gut wie fertig mit eclipse erstellt.



:rtfm:


----------

